# TUNIS



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

this thread will be about the capital of Tunisia the city of Tunis as it will be about the diversity of architecture in buildings in downtown and suburbans, the nightlife and the city tourist attraction sights.

*city map*


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

downtown ( centre ville de Tunis) 





































*Théâtre municipal de Tunis *









El Kasbah plazza









The old Medina 













































Old Souk


















North suburban ( banlieue nord) La Marsa :


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

*downtown nightlife at sky lounge (Novotel Mohamed V avenue)*









by tunivision.net 









by tunivision.net









by tunivision.net









by tunivision.net









by tunivision.net









by tunivision.net









by tunivision.net









by tunivision.net









by tunivision.net









by tunivision.net









by tunivision.net









by tunivision.net


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

*Sidi Bou Said*

Sidi Bou Said (Arabic: سيدي بو سعيد) is a town in northern Tunisia (it is located only 20 km from the capital of Tunisia, Tunis).The town got its name for a Muslim religious figure who lived there, Abou Said ibn Khalef ibn Yahia Ettamini el Beji (before he came along, it was called Jabal el-Menar). The town itself is a tourist attraction as it is known for the extensive use of blue and white colors all over the town. All kinds of souvenirs (some not even remotely connected to Sidi Bou Said and sometimes not to Tunisia itself) can be bought in the main street. While staying in Sidi Bou Said for a few days is not common, tourists from Hammamet and other tourist towns usually come to Sidi Bou Said. It can be reached by a TGM train, which runs from Tunis to La Marsa.


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

*Tunis clock tower taken from trans-african highway 1*









Avenue de habib bourguiba


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

When posting photos, we should provide their credits too. What i mean with credits: names or the links of those photos. 

PM me when you are ready to edit your posts, and i will re-open this thread.


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

the mosque of carthage in north suburbs 









by Wael Bouyahya 









by Wael Bouyahya 









by Wael Bouyahya 









by Wael Bouyahya


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Downtown Tunis









by Wael Bouyahya


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Old medina in downtown Tunis 









by Wael Bouyahya 









by Wael Bouyahya









by Wael Bouyahya 









by Wael bouyahya 









by Wael Bouyahya


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

old medina in downtown Tunis




























all pictures in this post are by Wael Bouyahya


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Sidi Bousaid in north suburbs 



























































































all pictures in this post are by Wael Bouyahya


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

north suburbs tramway and Rades-la goulette bridge ( link between north and south suburbs) 









by Wael Bouyahya


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

avenue Habib Bourghuiba - Downtown Tunis 









by Wael Bouyahya


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Rades - La Goulette bridge 









by Oussama Boubaker


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

avenue Hedi Nouira - Ennasr ( north west Tunis)



















pictures in this post by Oussama Boubaker


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

by Fares Touiti


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

P1020508.jpg by skasuga, on Flickr


2013_03_16_KF0221-2013_03_16_KF0228 HDR by khaled.farah, on Flickr


2013_05_30_KF0994 hp2_tonemapped v2 logo by khaled.farah, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Vue de l'aéroport Tunis-Carthage au milieu de la photo by Tab59, on Flickr


Panoramique de Tunis by Tab59, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Tunisia, Carthage by photo @[email protected]teur, on Flickr


Carthage Hannibal Station by Susan and Dan, on Flickr


Carthage, Tunisia by abdeka-dz, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Tunis in the Morning by Saif Alnuweiri, on Flickr


Cathédrale Saint Louis, Carthage by freddie2310, on Flickr


Tunisie. Tunis. Cathédrale Saint Louis. by henrye72, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

by Ezdin Ben Youssef









by Ezdin Ben Youssef









by Ezzdine ben Youssef​


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

*Sidi Bousaid​*








by Amine Frigui









by Amine Frigui









by Amine Frigui 
​


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

by Yosr Hamam 









by Ossema Boubaker









by Ossema Boubaker









by Ossema Boubaker









by Ossema Boubaker









by Ossema Boubaker​


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Tunis in hdr by RusoTuristo, on Flickr


Tunis DSC_7320 by cjb22, on Flickr


Tunis DSC_7309 by cjb22, on Flickr


Arquitetura moderna em Tunes by carlosoliveirareis, on Flickr


IMG_1727_hdr by jv99, on Flickr


The Tunisian cityscape by Loboalpha, on Flickr​


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr.Luay said:


> *La Goulette Port*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good pics of La goulette port and north suburbs of Tunis


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

by Bershka Tunisie









by Bershka Tunisie









by Berhska Tunise









by Bershka Tunisie









by Bershka Tunisie​


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

by Mehdi Ben Gharbia









by Mehdi Ben Gharbia









by Mehdi Ben Gharbia
​


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

*La Marsa*


MARSA BAY by Kais Kraiem, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

by Afrique Travaux 









by Afrique Travaux 









by Afrique Travaux​


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

*Tunis Downtown offices and comercial structures *









by Afrique Travaux 









by Afrique Travaux 









by Afrique Travaux 









by Afrique Travaux​


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

*Lac de Tunis, Lake of Tunis​*








by Khaled Nciri









by khaled Nciri​


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/16278745


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

by Imen Hentati 









by Imen Hentati
​


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Tunis Downtown/ Centre Ville de Tunis

tunis downtown by airmanrise, on Flickr

L'autre versant by Altruisto, on Flickr

Africa Hotel by Subzero Blue, on Flickr

GO by Issam Slimene, on Flickr

Doom's Day by Issam Slimene, on Flickr

Downtown Tunis by cuboctahedron, on Flickr

Downtown Tunis by cuboctahedron, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Downtown Tunis by Oaklandia, on Flickr

Downtown Tunis by Lauren Bohn, on Flickr

Downtown Tunis by Ella, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

City by r.w.r, on Flickr

IMG_8294 by Tunisia Live, on Flickr

IMG_1303 by Sam D, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

#tunisia #tunisie #building #architecture #street #photography #streetphotography #beautiful #gloomy #winter #rain #cloud #cars #centreville #mountain #nature by Nadhir Mindfreak, on Flickr

#tunisia #tunisie #architecture #building #traditional #antique #vintage #old #city #art #street #photography #streetphotography #blue #decoration #home #house #oriental #painting by Nadhir Mindfreak, on Flickr

Tunis_urban-sprawl by Tunisia Live, on Flickr

Cité Nasr 2 -Tunis by Houssem Eddine HAMROUNI, on Flickr


----------

